

Entropy law linked to intelligence - morphics
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22261742

======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering why you're not getting much discussion here, the same
story, although from a different source, was submitted three days ago:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5579047>

There is substantial discussion there.

There are others, but they have little or no discussion, so I haven't linked
them.

